# Toronto To Trade Lottery Pick?



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Wud Y'all do this: Mike James, 1st round pick(Top 5), Joey Graham, Jose Calderon for Steve Nash?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MVP_23 said:


> Wud Y'all do this: Mike James, 1st round pick(Top 5), Joey Graham, Jose Calderon for Steve Nash?


It's nice to see somebody on this site with a sense of humor. :rofl:

Laurie


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA etc.

I wouldn't trade Kobe Bryant, 1st round pick for Steve Nash.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

u wouldnt trade kobe and 1st round for steve nash? EDITED

One. Don't mask curse words.
Two. Don't flame other users.

Thanks.

ShuHanGuanYu


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MVP_23 said:


> u wouldnt trade kobe and 1st round for steve nash?


Why? If the Suns traded Nash, they'd need a PG. All the other role players on this team wouldn't be half as good with Kobe there instead of Nash.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

And people on this board call ME insane.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Jammin said:


> LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA etc.
> 
> I wouldn't trade Kobe Bryant, 1st round pick for Steve Nash.


Welllllllll......dunno if I'd go _that_ far. I might not actually _make_ that trade, but I'd sure think it over real hard.

Heck, what I want is Nash and Kobe on the same team :laugh: Watching them working together in the All Star game was a lot of fun. Too bad Nash will undoubtedly retire as he started--as a Sun--and Kobe is "A Laker for Life."

Laurie


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well... in the Summwe we signed Nash, we almost had Kobe, but then he went back with LA.

Seriously, Marion, Amare, Bell, Diaw, Jones, House, Barbosa... etc wouldn't even be in double figures if we have Kobe. Nash is 100% PERFECT for this team, woul;dn't trade him for ANYONE. And I mean ANYONE.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow. How retarded.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Wud Y'all do this: Mike James, 1st round pick(Top 5), Joey Graham, Jose Calderon for Steve Nash?


Lol there in only one way that this would happen bosh,first pick this year first pick next year another first from knicks or whomever for nash and cash or whatever to match salarys.


----------

